

Wave accepted into the ASF incubator - yarapavan
http://apache.markmail.org/message/ux4cn77ioxfhpc7g

======
fungi
while not having an army of google employees hacking on it will obviously slow
down development, personally i'm much more comfortable and likely to use and
rely on the tech now then when it was just another google service.

how long until we can apt-get install wave?

~~~
tav
I'm surprised at this sentiment. Could you elaborate by any chance?

The reason for my surprise is because a significant portion of the Wave code
base is geared around the user interface — which was, in many ways, the least
attractive aspect of Wave (at least from the experiences of those I've spoken
to). The other main parts of Wave were the various Operational Transform work
— which, again, to my understanding from those who have looked at the OT
framework released by Google last year, is inherently hard to scale up.

I had always assumed that these and the general market disinterest to be the
reasons that Google had abandoned the Wave project — so am very keen to
understand why you would be so excited... thanks!

~~~
oscilloscope
The Wave-in-a-Box interface is quite barebones. Having to hack together
something different in GWT is a pain though.

The big advantage is the Federation protocol. Not only do you get OT between
users, but between servers as well. You also get existing gadgets/robots
functionality.

With Federation, there will be alternate Wave server implementations to choose
from. I'm working with creator of lightwave to develop a very different
interface:

<https://code.google.com/p/lightwave/>

And here are some of the UI concepts:

<http://fleetinbeing.net/tensor-v1/> (miller columns for long, deeply nested
waves. the top and bottom bars are totally unresolved, and will probably get
cut) <http://fleetinbeing.net/tensor-notes-v1/> (more intuitive inline-
replies)

If anyone has suggestions, I'd love to hear 'em. I've been trawling HN for
critiques of Wave's UI.

------
gregschlom
As someone who doesn't know anything about the Apache Software Incubator, what
are the implications of this? What does the ASF incubator bring to the
project? Resources? Credibility? Grants?

~~~
lazylland
The ASF has a process for managing open source projects, that starts with new
projects entering the Incubator. The project is monitored by a committee for
things like how well the project is able to attract developers, whether they
are able to form a common vision / roadmap. Once the project is deemed to have
gained sufficient traction, it is promoted to a top-level Apache project.

tl,dr; credibility + ASF management.

------
morphir
what is the difference between the Wave protocol and websockets in HTML5? To
me, they seem very much the same, yes?

